# ESU Loksound XL4.0



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

ESU (USA) confirmed the new largescale power/sound decoders have arrived.

Specs look impressive, http://www.esu.eu/en/products/loksound/loksound-xl-v40/

Alan 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Is that true? Arrived where? None of my usual dealers seem to have them. I posted a query to the QSI forum and learned that they had appeared in Europe, so maybe


They do look really good. I've been very impressed with the 3.5s.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked to the ESU US office and they confirmed XL4.0 arrived. US dealers need to order and stock up. 

I am also very happy with the XL3.5 and will consider the new version for next DCC sound project. 

Alan


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Alan--I'll be looking for it


----------

